# Low blood pressure



## momof5 (Apr 8, 2005)

Past few days my blood pressure has been runing very low, question is when is low, too low?

85/72, 75/60,  60/55, etc.. in this area with heart rate runing in the 80-90 area


----------



## lammers1980 (Apr 8, 2005)

Wow, I've been worried about the opposite lately.  Honestly, I have no idea what is too low.  You should check with your doctor.


----------



## momof5 (Apr 8, 2005)

I normally run 104 over 70 round abouts, so I'm not sure if I should be concerned with this or not.


----------



## HA (Apr 8, 2005)

Hello Momof5,

I have always had low blood presure too but not too low and don't know what the range of levels should be. Maybe Thatlady could help us out here. You know....that lady :~}


----------



## momof5 (Apr 9, 2005)

HeartArt said:
			
		

> Hello Momof5,
> You know....that lady :~}


LOL, yes, sure do know that lady, ;>) And a very special lady as well.


----------



## ThatLady (Apr 11, 2005)

Normals differ from individual to individual. ;o)

High blood pressure is more commonly a culprit in disease. Anything over 130 systolic and/or 90 diastolic should be watched. Anything over 140 systolic and 100 diastolic should be treated.

However, systolic blood pressures in the 70s and low 80s aren't good. How are you obtaining these blood pressures? Are you taking them yourself, or having them taken? Are you sure the equipment is working properly? Have you felt dizzy or breathless when your blood pressure was this low? Just to be on the safe side, I'd get a doctor to check you out.

The rule of thumb is to treat the patient, not the numbers. If you feel fine with a blood pressure of 92/50, great. However, if you're symptomatic, we've got a problem. I can't imagine anyone who wouldn't be symptomatic with a blood pressure in the 70s.

Hope that helps.


----------



## momof5 (Apr 11, 2005)

I have a digital blood pressure cuff. It is accurate as it runs in the same area as the drs office cuff. When I am at 104/70 that is the reading they get at the office. So I know its a pretty accurate cuff. Fresh battery.

I had started to monitor it closely as I was feeling dizzy and light headed when standing up. I do suffer anxiety attacks, and am on medication for this as needed.

I am under a good deal of stress right now. With my husband drinking, him and my youngest always going at it, and my next to the oldest always fighting, and my newly married daughter just confided something in me about her husband with the promise of not telling. So, could this all just be acting in a reverse pattern reaction to stress with my tendancy to have low blood pressure? 

I did suffer a mild heart failure in dec 03/jan/04 that they never pin pointed the cause of.  I don't, however think any of this is related to that. (arteries are clear, nothing is clogged) I'm going to keep a close eye on it, and if it continues in this pattern this week, I will call the drs office.


----------



## ThatLady (Apr 11, 2005)

The dizzy, weak feeling when you stand up is probably caused by the low blood pressure, hon. Your pressure is unable to adjust fast enough when you change positions. You really do need to get this checked out, since you ARE sypmtomatic.

It's impossible to know what's causing your blood pressure to drop so low without a full workup by a physician.


----------



## momof5 (Apr 11, 2005)

ThatLady said:
			
		

> The dizzy, weak feeling when you stand up is probably caused by the low blood pressure, hon. Your pressure is unable to adjust fast enough when you change positions. You really do need to get this checked out, since you ARE sypmtomatic.
> 
> It's impossible to know what's causing your blood pressure to drop so low without a full workup by a physician.



lol, I chuckle at the word symptomatic. So many things going on that i hate to call due to hating to feel hypcondriatic (is that a word?)

Today its averaging 99/71. heart rate this morning was 54? which is terribly low for me. now its 98, which is a tad up for me. In a way I am bouncing all over the place right now. I also have a slight bladder infection, which I seem to frequently get. Comes and goes. I am increasing fluids.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 11, 2005)

It may be more than fluids, though, Deb... something seems awry with your metabolites or something.

Now stop putting it off and call your doctor. Your kids would like you to hang around for a few more years (well, except on Friday date nights).


----------



## HA (Apr 11, 2005)

Momof5,

Please go ASAP just be sure that there is nothing that needs to be medically treated. It's not good to asume that we know that our body is fine when it is telling you that something is wrong.

At one time I walked about a city block on a slight upgrade to the streetcar and I had to stop to catch my breath. I was literaly huffing and puffing and my legs hurt. I thought it was due to the weight I gained from quitting smoking. That was another thing...I was really ticked off that I no longer smoked and was far more out of breath and shape than when I smoked.  I just happended to be due for a physical and complained about this and my doctor put me through every test known to man I think. The results were that I was very anemic. I had no red blood cells carrying oxygen to my muscles etc. 

I could have gone on to become very ill if I had just continued to assume it was my weight or that age had caught up to me or it was just a by product of stress.

Good luck


----------



## momof5 (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok, I'll call doc's office today when they open.

You do know, its like the baby with the fever, when you get there the fever is gone? thing. That is what worries me, and then I worry he won't believe that its happening.

Oh, and heartart, am working on quiting smoking, down to 2 smokes a day right now. These are the hardest two to nix for some reason. Not sure why. I had the flue a few weeks ago, and from not smoking the house had this so stale smoke smell, and I kept thinking, grosss, is this what my kids have to put up with? I was determined to stop right then and there. That was my stoping point. Now my husband and my son have to smoke outside. I hope it helps them to stop as well.


----------



## momof5 (Apr 12, 2005)

I have an appt scheduled on thursday, unless one opens before hand, they have me put in for an opening.

today it was pretty low again. This does have me concerned.

I recently started topamax for migraines. Wondering if this could cause this sort of reaction? Of which I hope not as I have only had one severe headache that required an icepack. Any other headache has just been an annoyance. Though, if I had to go back to the headaches, I guess I have to right? Not sure which is the worser of these two evils.

Just sitting on the front step, thinking, My uhmm, young age of 29, what is my life going to be like when I am an elderly person? Sad thought to say the least :>(

Sort of feeling down, and I have my first for pay web page to do. Rush page, needed by tomorrow not even started it yet? heavy sigh.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm glad you made an appointment. I hope they can figure out what is causing this. 

I wonder too, about the new medication. 

I also worry about doctors not believing me. 

Sorry that you're feeling down.


----------



## momof5 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Janetr.
Would you believe my husband actually asked if he could be causing this?!. I told him that the stress of his drinking sure doesn't help matters any, and his un necessary fighting with my youngest doesn't either.

All I can do is hope and pray that  Doc is his usual understanding believing self on thursday,  or maybe I get lucky and get one before hand. I would be surprised if I didn't recieve a phone call from him tonight. I shouldn't worry about him not believeing me, but I do, so I understand how you feel as well. It just seems that sometimes there is just so much going on at once. How do they sepearte it all. Figure it all out? It took them  2 years to diagnoise the heart failure. I don't blame them though. They just have so much to sort through, they need a medal for courage! ;>)

I had told my pryer group, that I actually wished he woudl put me in the hospital right now, just for a few days. A kind of vacation from the stress around here. Let them all fend for themselves for a while. Well, actually, the kids are good, I shouldn't do that to them. They are good to me and I value them so much. And love them more then life.

I hope you are doing better. Many prayers are being said for you!


----------



## HA (Apr 13, 2005)

Well, Deb. Just because you have other problems does not mean that you can't have a new one come up. You have low blood pressure and the reason we have doctors is to tell us why and what to do about such things. 

Hope you started your first job at web page design by now. Twenty nine huh, you are just a young duck. :~}


----------



## momof5 (Apr 13, 2005)

> Hope you started your first job at web page design by now. Twenty nine huh, you are just a young duck. :~}


Uhmm that is eternally 29 ;>)

quack quack lol.

Oh started the page! And it feels good to work, and work out the problems, lol. Then find out that the problems are because you aren't really watching the code properly? lol.


----------



## HA (Apr 13, 2005)

Did you get your web page done by deadline, Deb? 

Oh and by the way, Congratulations on your smoking reduction and changing your smoking patterns for better health. It's hard to quit while you are under stress but for me, the stress will always be there so I just picked a date and started a plan and have not looked back since.


----------



## momof5 (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi heartArt, started the page, was up till two am the first night on it. most of it accomplished, now i have not heard back from the client on adjustments. AFTER rushing it? HELP need this done? ARGH! I guess this is something you need to get used to, lol. It did turn out pretty good. Its for a lawyer. Guess they are in court or something. lol. ;>)

You are right about the stress and quiting smoking. It will always be here, so no matter what. I should just do it. And that is what I am attempting to do. 2-3 a day isnt' bad. so far I usually have one by now, and I have not had any. So that is even better. I"m chewing gum right now. sugar free of course. The kids are happy about it. And are happy I am making the others smoke outside. lol. I got new curtains for the kitchen last night, lol, but now I have to find the energy to clean the windows! I even bought spider spray to get rid of the spiders, it lasts for four months. no pesty little things on my sills for a while. despise those critters. Get chills when I see them.


----------



## momof5 (Apr 15, 2005)

Update here,
Saw dr yesterday, he is taking me of the altace, and the bloodpressure medication whic was suppsoe do lower my heart rate, which does have me concnered. this was the medication that they put me on after my heart failure.

I am following the docs advice, I go back in two weeks I monitor my vitals daily, in fact I shal do so 3x's a day. He suspects the increase in loss of balance is due to the blood pressure, and is very concerned right now.

I am to increase my intake of salt. Not sure what else to update,


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 15, 2005)

momof5 said:
			
		

> he is taking me of the altace, and the bloodpressure medication whic was suppsoe do lower my heart rate


Altace is an anti-hypertensive (lowers blood pressure)... do you mean you were on another medication as well? maybe a beta-blocker?


----------



## momof5 (Apr 15, 2005)

David Baxter said:
			
		

> momof5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, the other is, I take a quater of one twice a day.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 15, 2005)

Looks like in combination they may have been working TOO well. That happened to a friend of mine a few years back...


----------



## momof5 (Apr 15, 2005)

Metoprolol 50 mg tablet 
this is the other one.

I don't understand why after a year or so it is acting up now? Or is it just that Not feeling well for the past couple of months with the colds this has also been a part of it as well and with out the colds I am noticing it?

I'm just worried, I don't want to go into another heart failure. I tend to run low with my blood prssure and high with my heart rate. I always have. If this is the cause of the heart failure, of which it wasn't determined, then what do I do?

Yes, very worried. I don't wish to have a heart attack.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 15, 2005)

I don't blame you. But after you stabilize your doctor will probably look at your heart rate -- it may be that a beta blocker without the AltAce would work, or something along those lines.

In the meantime, now that you're convinced that there is a problem, stop worrying that the doctor mught think you're a hypchondriac and get in there immediately if you have any odd symptoms at all.


----------



## momof5 (Apr 15, 2005)

David Baxter said:
			
		

> I don't blame you. But after you stabilize your doctor will probably look at your heart rate -- it may be that a beta blocker without the AltAce would work, or something along those lines.
> 
> In the meantime, now that you're convinced that there is a problem, stop worrying that the doctor mught think you're a hypchondriac and get in there immediately if you have any odd symptoms at all.



PPPPPPPPPPPPPPHHHHHHHHHHHHTTTTTTTTTTt :>)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 15, 2005)

Hmmpff! 

If you end up in the hospital, who are we all gonna make fun of? )


----------



## momof5 (Apr 15, 2005)

David Baxter said:
			
		

> Hmmpff!
> 
> If you end up in the hospital, who are we all gonna make fun of? )



lol all in fun my friend all in fun. I do appreciate your imput and your help.

Hey, I hear you scrub bathrooms really good, mine needs a really good cleaning, are you for hire? ;>)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 15, 2005)

At my going professional hourly rate, maybe ... ;o)


----------



## momof5 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey, at how far behind I am in cleaning right about now, your rate would be THE  most appealing! ;>)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 15, 2005)

I don't know... don't forget I'm scrapple-phobic... how do I know WHAT is lurking in your house?


----------



## momof5 (Apr 15, 2005)

roflol, you would be surprised.  Lets see, two boys, well that would leave you no surprises, one dog, shedding like crazy, 3 birds, never can tell.


----------



## HA (Apr 15, 2005)

momof5,

So glad you went to the doc. If you become more concerned about this doctors aility to take care of your situation then get a second opinion.

I hope the person who got your web page is just as eager to pay you for it as to get it from you.

With the smoking, I had given myself a month from my chosen date then cut back gradually starting with the most important smoke of the day. The first one was with coffee on the drive to work in the morning. I changed that routine completely by drinking tea and driving a different route to work. A few days later it was the after supper one and so on until I was smoking one cig a day for the week before my quit date. The day of my quit date I had my last smoke after Thanksgiving dinner.

Every attempt to quit takes you one step closer to the final quit.

Cheers


----------



## ThatLady (Apr 15, 2005)

You've still got the Lopressor (beta-blocker), which is relatively short-acting and will also help to control your heart rate. Sounds like the Lopressor coupled with the Altace was too much for you. That happens more often than you'd think.

Just continue to keep track of your pressure and heart rate and keep a journal. This will help to get you on the right medication(s) to ensure that your heart failure is kept under control, as well.

Hugs, hon. I know this is a scary thing, but I'm really glad you got to the doctor quickly. )


----------



## momof5 (Apr 16, 2005)

HeartArt.
I trust this dr. Greatly. He isn't a cardiologist though. He is my family dr. I'm going to let him know that I am going to schedule a cardiologist appt. I'm not sure what is going on. I started with this group of drs when I fell in 99. They were the only ones that believed in me and for being compensation drs, they were on my side instead of the insurance companies side, which says a good deal for workers comp doctors. They gained my confidence so much that they became my family drs!. they haven't been wrong yet. Confused and take a while considering all they have to wade through, but they are good ones.

Yes the person is thrilled with the layout of the page. Some questions, but he is a worry wart, lol. gave him a different view last night. So he has two views of it.

Smoking. I am down to about 2-3. They seem to be the hardest? Weird. Though I have a good deal on my mind with my husband drinking, and my daughter confided something in me re: her husband. But she is taking the proper steps right now. Which is good she doesn't have any children, they just got married, and they are going into counseling. I told her last night on the phone, this circle HAS to stop with her. It has to. It can't keep going from one generation to another. Anyhow, I am working on it. I guess with all 2-3 and the blood pressure, i shouldn't push it too much?

ThatLady.
I am off all the heart medication. The only thing remaining is the cholesterol medication. The altace and the meto thingie I am off of. When I went to Deborah last year they put me right in due to my heart rate, the thought I was going to have a heart attack at that time even though my pressure was low. My heart rate was 101. At that time I was to the point of total exhaustion where I couldnt' even food shop without using one of those carts to go around the store in. I had an insurance billing job at home for 6 months, lost it because I couldn't even get in 10 hours a week due to the exhaustion. I guess though that might have been good because that was a stress job, it was like trying to put in 80 hours in a 20 hour week? hard to describe via a typing situation. lol.

anyhow, yes, I am concerned right now greatly. I am considering emailing deborah hospital the method of treatment right now just so that they know what is going on. Relay my fears to them. I have heard low blood pressure is sometimes worse the high? doc wants me to increase my salt intake as well. soup every day and munch on pretzles, darn there goes that weight loss, lol ;>) I"ll keep you guys updated.

Thanks for all your help.

Has anyone heard from janetr? How is she doing?


----------



## momof5 (Apr 16, 2005)

I just thought of something else here. Since I have been on this medication I have not had any swelling with my legs/hands/ feet. If any it had been relatively minor. I am concerned that this is going to start up again with the medication being removed. Is this a possibility? Could this happen?

Thanks in advance on this one, its an important question.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 16, 2005)

You mean the Altace? Not necessarily... the swelling may have been related to the cause of elevated blood pressure but now that the blood pressure is lower it doesn't mean the swelling will come back. That would depend on the cause of the sweeling in the first place -- it may well have been one of the other medications you were on previously and have since discontinued.


----------



## momof5 (Apr 16, 2005)

David Baxter said:
			
		

> You mean the Altace? Not necessarily... the swelling may have been related to the cause of elevated blood pressure but now that the blood pressure is lower it doesn't mean the swelling will come back. That would depend on the cause of the sweeling in the first place -- it may well have been one of the other medications you were on previously and have since discontinued.


but see, that is the thing, I have NEVER had High blood pressure, I was being treated for high heart rate. In so doing, they used the blood pressure medication. My pressure always has run low, just recently it has started to drop very low. During pregnancy it was nothing for mine to run 60/40 and after birth, they would joke about me being the dead one on the floor and take both arms just to get the higher reading. It just has never been like this without a causation such as a delivery etc... Past several months it has been a steady 104/70. doc was teasing me about it last month. About how steady it was. A high for me would be a 124/? reading. So the heart rate is what is the problem in highness.

And my leg can swell to about double plus the size of what it normally is. With the medication, it wasn't doing this. I did have a doplar test done, not clots were found. I can't remember the total name of the test, but it was done due to the swelling of the leg. Just to make sure there were no clotting.

Ok, barnes and nobles time. I need some relaxation and view some stars in the sky ;>)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 16, 2005)

Side effect of other medication? The first medication I took for hypertension caused my ankles to swell and I've seen clients react that way to things like Wellbutrin and Remeron.


----------



## momof5 (Apr 16, 2005)

Hmm, not really sure. With all else going on, at first they thought it was pheripheral nerve disease, related to the injuries in the back, started about a year after the back injuries. I was on and off so many medications back then when the swelling started, but it stayed. If that makes sense. I'll just have to keep an eye on all of this. Deborah hospital said the heart failure "could" have been caused by numerous things, the disc pressing on the cord one of them, makes sense if the swelling is from pheripheral nerve disease?  

Ok, I'll take some deep breaths, and I'll calm down, and won't worry, K? breaaaaaaaaaaattthhhh deeply. Inhale sllloowwwwlly xhale slllooooowwllly. ;>) 
(btw, thanks David, appreicate the imput. I am concerned about all of this.)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 16, 2005)

> Deborah hospital said the heart failure "could" have been caused by numerous things, the disc pressing on the cord one of them, makes sense if the swelling is from pheripheral nerve disease?


Do you mean Victoria Hospital? I think she was on _Dallas_...

I know these things acn be highly worrying but the best strategy is to assume the best and just keep an eye out for anything unsual -- and if you find anything unusual, call Deborah or Victoria immediately.


----------



## momof5 (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks David I will. I won't over or under react right now. OR, lol I'll try not to.

Leg is a bit swollen toinght, but I have been on it a bit more then usual today. (Deborah heart and lung is supposed to be pretty well known ;>) lol.)

Dallas, shheesh, gotta teach you soo many things ;>)

Off to study the greatness of css and all that good stuff. Focusing on CSS is good for the mind, or is that the soul? Or maybe soon the pockets? lol


----------



## ThatLady (Apr 17, 2005)

The swelling in your extremities can be caused by the rapid heartbeat interfering with the heart's ability to pump blood fast enough to bring about proper circulation, allowing blood to pool in the legs, ankles and feet. This is a classic with congestive heart failure. It's usually treated with a diuretic, like Lasix, but with your blood pressure so low, I doubt they'd want to use lasix...unless it would be in a very low dose. It's certainly something to discuss with the doctors, and make sure they realize that your legs are swelling.


----------



## momof5 (Apr 17, 2005)

Wow, congestive? heart failure? That isn't anything that they mentioned. Now that *is* scary. I know the progression of CH.

Just made me concentrate on that quiting smoking harder, thats for sure. Not that its going to reverse anything.

The altace, and the other med, was one of those considered a diuretic?


----------



## ThatLady (Apr 17, 2005)

Neither of the meds you mentioned is a diuretic, Mom. Metoprolol (Lopressor) is a beta-blocker, and Altace is an ACE inhibitor. Both are used in the treatment of heart failure.

Congestive heart failure is only one kind of failure. There are others. I don't know enough about your diagnosis to say what type you might have had. I can say that a heart rate of 101 isn't all that fast, really. The problem is the blood pressure. It's way too low when it gets down into the 70s and 80s. Circulation isn't being well maintained.

I'd go ahead and get in touch with the people at Deborah hospital to let them know of the problems you're having and get their take on it. These blood pressure problems are not something that can be allowed to continue untreated.


----------



## momof5 (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks That Lady, I'm soothing my soul right now by ording curtains for my bay window, the kind that *I* want, not my mother in law *thinks* I should get this time ;>O. New curtains for the patio doors, which are about 20 years old, and glued to the max. And new towels. When you get to the strands of the towels. and bits of the wash rags in the tub, its time to insist that things need replacing.  And it seems that the only time I get things replaced is when "He" is in the dog house. Of which he is in big time right now. Us women need to do things the right way sometimes ;>) besides, I'm a really great bargin hunter. I found kitchen curtains for 2.66! good deal eh? Clearence racks here I come, lol. I'm a woman with a mission today world, watch out. Not even an atomic explosion could keep me away, Hear that David?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 17, 2005)

Sales, coupons, bargains... my kids make fun of me but I like feeling like I got a good deal.

New motto for momof5:

Raising husbands is like trying to nail scrapple to a tree.


----------



## momof5 (Apr 17, 2005)

David Baxter said:
			
		

> 1.Sales, coupons, bargains... my kids make fun of me but I like feeling like I got a good deal.
> 
> 2.New motto for momof5:
> 
> Raising husbands is like trying to nail scrapple to a tree.



1. Got to get those bargins, only way to get things you need. WE have less children to buy for, but prices are higher, go figure, lol.

2. LOVE that motto. roflmso! heh. (laughing my scrapple off) ;>)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 17, 2005)

> We have less children to buy for, but prices are higher, go figure


That's because they're all getting older and more expensive...


----------



## momof5 (Apr 17, 2005)

Yeah? Well the other ones got older as well. lol. Kids, prices, all grow.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 18, 2005)

I meant that as kids get older the price of their toys gets higher and higher...


----------



## momof5 (Apr 18, 2005)

lol what toys?

Seriously, we really don't get them expensive things. Adam, if he wishes for things such as his paint ball gun, he works for that. He and the neighbors boy work on peoples lawns, and he earned the money to purchase that and the supplies that go along with it.

Christmas and birthdays they get their gifts. I never thought that expensive toys were necessary other times of the year. Small little things through the year were fine. Clothes etc.. are needed. Video games etc.. not necessary. Yes, I'm tough, but. I think it teaches them that things that are necessary are more imporatant then other "stuff". If that makes sense? 

Besides, I have a difficult enough time getting my oven that I need let alone them getting the "toys" lol.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 18, 2005)

That's just an expression, Deb.

What I meant was that EVERYTHING kids need seems to get more expensive as they get older and most of that isn't because of inflation or rise in the cost of living. You'll discover that when you have your first grandchild...


----------



## momof5 (Apr 18, 2005)

OOOOooo I can't wait to have grandchildren! But first things first.  daughter and hubbie have things to work out first. Already they are in counseling. Thanfully at least they are in it. I just wish knowing what I know now, that daughter would have waited to get married. She is not with him right now. She temporarily left and is with one of her friends. She did the right thing. And she is smart and won't go back till these issues are resolved.

I told her that sometime this cycle has to stop. In a way, I feel like I wasn't a good example for her. I stayed when I should have tried to find a way to leave. Staying isnt' always the best thing to do for the kids. But second guessing isn't always the best thing either. And My hubbie doesn't know, I was told this in confidence as to not tell him. Or anyone else. I hope this doesn't count? If it does, delte this for me. Life, sure is interesting for me isn't it? ;>)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 18, 2005)

Raising grandchildren is like trying to nail gravy to a tree... they just keep wriggling and squirming..., )


----------



## momof5 (Apr 18, 2005)

roflol! that sounds wonderful!


----------

